# Dressing Change/Wound Care CPT?



## j_oania@yahoo.com (Jun 16, 2017)

Hi, 
In the office setting, if a provider orders wound care like dressing change and the patient comes in for a nurse visit, is there a specific code? This could be for a procedure down or already established ulcers/lesions. I was looking at the forums here and I've seen that just a 99211 is coded. Just wanted to know what others had to say. My boss thinks there is an actual code I should be using, but I'm almost positive it's included in the E&M codes.


Thank you!


----------



## Chelle-Lynn (Jun 19, 2017)

There are codes for removal of devitalized tissue from wounds and for the treatment of negative pressure wound care (wound vac) etc, but general wound care bandage change, application of medication, etc) in an office setting is inclusive in the E&M code.


----------



## daedolos (Jun 19, 2017)

Try checking the Z codes.

Peace
@_*


----------



## j_oania@yahoo.com (Jun 28, 2017)

Chelle-Lynn said:


> There are codes for removal of devitalized tissue from wounds and for the treatment of negative pressure wound care (wound vac) etc, but general wound care bandage change, application of medication, etc) in an office setting is inclusive in the E&M code.



Thanks! Do you know where I can refer to in guidelines to show my supervisor?


----------



## infantino484 (Jun 30, 2017)

Hello. Can I get some assistance with billing and coding for surgical wound dressing supplies. My provider has me billing wound supplies refills for our patients and I'm using 
Hcpcs:
A4452,AW,A1
A6010,A1
A6222,A1 
A6449,A1

ICD-10:
E11621
L97412

GATEWAY HEALTH MEDICAID REPLACEMENT PLAN paid on all codes except for Hcpcs A6010 on 9 patients for the reason below. I'm not sure what other service/procedure been adjudicated, since this is not for a post op which would require global service. Can someone give me some clarification on this. I hope this makes sense. 

OA97: The benefit for this service is included in the payment/allowance for another service/procedure that has already been adjudicated. Note: Refer to the 835 Healthcare Policy Identification Segment (loop 2110 Service Payment Information REF)


----------

